# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان برگزاری کنکور ۹۸

## hamid2heidari

سلام 
ببخشید کسی میدونه زمان دقیق برگزاری کنکور ۹۸ چه تاریخی هست ؟؟

----------


## hamid2heidari

Up

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

:Yahoo (99): سلام
والا هنوز خود سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه ، چه برسه به ما  ، ولی طبق معمول بین 8 تیر تا 16 تیر هست

----------


## hamid2heidari

Up

----------


## alikhan2000

آموزش و پرورش گفته که نیمه دوم تیر ماه کنکور برگزار میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام 
> ببخشید کسی میدونه زمان دقیق برگزاری کنکور ۹۸ چه تاریخی هست ؟؟


درود
به احتمال بسیار زیاد پنجشنبه 20 تیر 98 و جمعه 21 تیر 98 برگزار میشه

----------


## mlt

یکم قاطع حرف میزنی :Yahoo (4): نیمه دوم تیر شاید30 تیر باشه منظورش 


> درود
> به احتمال بسیار زیاد پنجشنبه 20 تیر 98 و جمعه 21 تیر 98 برگزار میشه

----------


## saj8jad

> یکم قاطع حرف میزنینیمه دوم تیر شاید30 تیر باشه منظورش


یکم نه دوکم!  :Yahoo (4): 
از این دو حالت خارج نیست عزیز
یا 20 و 21 تیر و یا هم 27 و 28 تیر برگزار خواهد شد
من خودم بیشتر تصور میکنم 20 و 21 تیر باشه البته که ممکنه موکول کنن به 27 و 28 تیر

----------


## mlt

28خوبه


> یکم نه دوکم! 
> از این دو حالت خارج نیست عزیز
> یا 20 و 21 تیر و یا هم 27 و 28 تیر برگزار خواهد شد
> من خودم بیشتر تصور میکنم 20 و 21 تیر باشه البته که ممکنه موکول کنن به 27 و 28 تیر

----------


## n3gin2000

> یکم نه دوکم! 
> از این دو حالت خارج نیست عزیز
> یا 20 و 21 تیر و یا هم 27 و 28 تیر برگزار خواهد شد
> من خودم بیشتر تصور میکنم 20 و 21 تیر باشه البته که ممکنه موکول کنن به 27 و 28 تیر


 ازکجامعلومهجناب مدیر؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (24):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (24):

----------


## saj8jad

> ازکجامعلومهجناب مدیر؟؟؟؟


کنکور در تیر برگزار میشه
همچنین طبق روال هر ساله کنکور در پنجشنبه و جمعه آخر هفته برگزار میشه
طبق گفته مسئولان شیرین عقل ذی ربط کنکور در نیمه دوم تیر برگزار میشه
نتیجه گل و گلاب اینکه : 20 و 21 تیر یا 27 و 28 تیر

----------


## mona.km

سلام منم شنیدم قراره زمان برگزاری کنکور سراسری تغییر کنه ولی اینکه دقیقا کی برگزار میشه رو نمیدونم اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا.یکی هم اینکه بچه ها زمان ثبت نام کنکور 98 رو توی اکثر سایت ها مثل تحصیلیکو و کانون و اینا زده مثل پارسال توی بهمن هستش اگه زمان کنکور تغییر کنه امکان داره زمان ثبت نامشم تغییر کنه؟؟مردم از این سردرگمی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## BlackRose

> سلام 
> ببخشید کسی میدونه زمان دقیق برگزاری کنکور ۹۸ چه تاریخی هست ؟؟


هنوز خودشونم نمیدونن ، ولی گفتن چون نهایی دوازدهم خرداد تموم میشه کنکور نیمه دوم تیر خواهد بود.

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

همونطور که رفقا گفتن احتمال زیاد 20 و 21تیر هست

----------


## mona.km

زمان برگزاری تغییر کنه ممکنه زمان ثبت نام هم عوض شه؟توی ثبت نام کنکور 98 تحصیلیکو زده 24 بهمنه ثبت نام درسته؟

----------


## pegαh

> زمان برگزاری تغییر کنه ممکنه زمان ثبت نام هم عوض شه؟توی ثبت نام کنکور 98 تحصیلیکو زده 24 بهمنه ثبت نام درسته؟


احتمالش که هست 
ولی خیلی کم پیش میاد زمان برگزاری کنکورو تغییر بدن تا جایی که میدونم.
بله.

----------


## SARA_J

حالا که چی مثلا بندازن یه هفته عقب تر!!! یعنی اینقدرنتیجه شما بایه هفته قراره تغییرکنه؟؟
بیخیال بابابشین بخون . تاریخو عوض نمیکنن!

پ.ن:خدایا دغدغه داوطلبای ماچیاهستش :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## moeinn

> حالا که چی مثلا بندازن یه هفته عقب تر!!! یعنی اینقدرنتیجه شما بایه هفته قراره تغییرکنه؟؟
> بیخیال بابابشین بخون . تاریخو عوض نمیکنن!
> 
> پ.ن:خدایا دغدغه داوطلبای ماچیاهستش


اره اینا دیگه رد دادن به جای این چرت و پرت نوشتنا برا تاثیر مثبت تلاش میکردن بهتر بود

----------

